# Race Valeting Vs A year old Badly swirled ZAFIRA PART 1



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Sorry for no write ups lately been really busy with little jobs and not had time to do any write ups.

This was booked in for a full correction and some FK1000P so its nice and easy to maintain, the owner has only just bought the car and was shocked at the state of it.

On arrival the car pretty clean just badly swirled as it had been washed prior to dropping off.










First was was the wheels were cleaned using some bilberry, and a selection of brushes, the tar was then cleaned off the inners using Tardis.

The arches and shuts cleaned using g101 and pressure rinsed off.

The car was then washed using fairy to strip off the dealership protection, next up the car was clayed using dodo grey.

Before:










After:










The car was then rinsed off again using DI water and dried using a miracle towel and LT.

Now time to inspect the paintwork 
Heavy swirling,marring.






















































































































Measurements were then taken which were the healthy readings of 130+

Started off with the bonnet and some menz ip 3.02 on a elite car care orange cutting pad.

This was working magic with just 1 hit and finishing down nicely too, the whole car apart from the bumpers was corrected and then refined using red elite car care pad and a mix of megs 80 speed glaze and some megs 7 show car glaze which was then applied and buffed leaving a super slick finish.

50/50's



















Corrected but need to be refined





































Heres a few shots upto now, still have the bumpers to correct/refine and then to apply the fk1000p tomorrow.

Total time today was 8 hrs and pretty please too with the progress so far...

Tyres were quickly dressed using megs endurance for some pics.























































Wheels will be having 2 coats of fk1000p tomorrow too.









More pics and fully finished shots coming tomorrow.

NOW THE FINISHED PICS AFTER 1 COAT OF FK1000P AND TOPPED OFF WITH SOME ZAINO Z8: ENJOY








































































































































And finally some before and afters:





































Thanks for reading and all comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Mint......


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looking good so far paul nice turn around, cant waite to see the end results 

tom


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

super job mate!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic results!!!!!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

tmlvaleting said:


> Nice work Paul


Thanks Thomas :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work so far Paul.


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

Great work Paul


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that is bad for a year old. Whats the 'B1' on the wheel for? (last picture)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, that is bad for a year old. Whats the 'B1' on the wheel for? (last picture)


Very bad nick for a year old thats for sure.

The paintwork was lovely and glossy before hand and with it being really sticky paint I think the dealers have applied a supaguard sealant treatment but ontop of all the swirls.....

Haven't got a clue was wondering this myself


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work on the paintwork Paul - that's shocking for the age! Wouldn't surprise me if the alloy with a sticker on is brand new??


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Rich H said:


> Nice work on the paintwork Paul - that's shocking for the age! Wouldn't surprise me if the alloy with a sticker on is brand new??


Thy all had stickers on Rich, after it just being collected by the owner we had a chat about it and both came up with the idea that they had maybe been refurbed 

He was over the moon with the end results and more pics being uploaded now too...

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Finished pics now added.

Owner chuffed to bits with the result.

Paul


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there Paul - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Paul, nice colour as well.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome job there Paul :thumb:FK1000P leaving a sharp wet finish looks very similar to Z2 Pro,Well done mate.


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats a great write up and some really sharp photos !

Just a quick question, is there any point in using DI water and LT if you are going to correct the paintwork?

Al Fresco


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Al Fresco said:


> Thats a great write up and some really sharp photos !
> 
> Just a quick question, is there any point in using DI water and LT if you are going to correct the paintwork?
> 
> Al Fresco


Thanks,

Not really no but when you get use to a routine it just comes natural 

Paul


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Great thread Paul


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Great work as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Cracking job!*


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Good correction there :thumb: Paintwork looked a real mess once all of the filler from previous dealership prep had been washed off.

Have done a number of brand new Vauxhalls and some have had those small circular stickers on the wheels - afaik they should really have been removed by the dealer a year ago when it was PDI'd.


----------

